# Anyone ride vintage today?



## rustjunkie (Sep 28, 2013)

Just got back from a trip to the coffee shop on some septuagenarians. Beautiful day here in LA.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 28, 2013)

*Everyday!*

Always ride vintage, I threw the rest of my bikes away!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2013)

I will as soon as I get outta this Hellhole. How did the wifey like the Elgin???


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 28, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I will as soon as I get outta this Hellhole. How did the wifey like the Elgin???




At least it's cooling off 
She loved it! Sez it rides much better than her 90s Schwinn Cruiser Seven.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 28, 2013)

Not many more vintage rides left here.......its cold, raining and just a bit above the freezing mark. Gonna be a looooooooooooooooong winter


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 28, 2013)

*Vintage now and always.*

Just took out my 36 rollfast zep rat out for its maiden voyage. Pics to follow.:o


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 28, 2013)

Not good weather here in Spokompton. But I have been working on mocking up my Hiawatha Arrow. The tank still has a long way to go but it will come around.



Anybody have a front fork strut and a set of front fender braces?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 28, 2013)

The family, well the girls and I anyway, took a chance with the end of summer locals, no turons that is, at the Va. Beach Neptune festival.
Windy as all get out so not that much riding.
 But my last chance to ride one of my favs .I sold it last week and will start packing it for shipment tomorrow.
Damn that Huffman Deluxe Western Flyer rides nice....enjoy it Russ. I know I have.











Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 28, 2013)

I went up and down the street on the ca. 1869 velocipede- urban block party going on.  Down hill is great.  Up hill is not so great.  When you really push on the pedals the steel tire slips and you think you've broken something.


----------



## jeep44 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just about every evening I try to ride off what I had for dinner with a ride on my postwar Dayton Huffman (I think it's about a '47). If I had seen this thread earlier, I would have taken a pic while I was out-maybe tomorrow.


----------



## chitown (Sep 28, 2013)

*Red Rat*

correct parts taken off...







...added Bendix red band hub rear and Phil Wood front, rolling with Oddysey Atkin P-Light 24x2.35 tires, Nitto bars on Columbus road stem and turned my seat post to motorbike rear facing "7".

Ready for some neighborhood circuit/drag racing... bring on the snot nosed brats on their bmx or fixies!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 28, 2013)

My wife and I took our son for a ride in his trailer ..It attached to her 36 Columbia (I had a new set of drop centers laced onto a Nexus 7 speed for her Columbia for "hauling"  ) and I rode my Monark Holiday ..We try to ride at least a few times a week


----------



## panelman (Sep 28, 2013)

Wife and I rode with the Gulf Kruisers of West Florida group in Boca Grande/ Gasparilla Island, about 20 miles.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 28, 2013)

Too dang stormy here in the PNW!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 28, 2013)

chitown said:


>


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Everyday I Do!!!!!!*

Daily in My 1940 Compax to Work!

Weekends Elgin, Shelby, and Monark!

Today was the Shelby to the Beach!

Sorry, No Pics this time!

Tomorrow I Will Take Pics!

See Yaaaa!


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 28, 2013)

You guys and gals probably won't like this one much, but I finally finished piecing together my Jacques Anquetil road racing bike (about 1970).  Brake cables hurt!  I stuck myself 4 times with the ends of those things because they were frayed a little.  But once it was done, I took it out for a short ride at about 35 mph.  Of course something had to go wrong!  I went to tighten the front derailleur nut and it snapped, was the second one I snapped, so off to the bike shop tomorrow to get 2 more.  The second one came off my Motobecane Mirage ('89).  Love the added Fizik grip tape.  Glad I didn't pick black.  Just need to change my brake cables to white so it looks better.





Now comfortable sitting next to my Monark so my wife doesn't see it.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Sep 28, 2013)

I tooled around Hell today on my JC Higgins Flightliner ...

That's because for the first time in over a hundred and twenty days, it wasn't that bad a day in Hell.

pap
.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just took a ride downtown to grab a cold one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful day in Dixie today. I took my Super Streamline to check out a car show then had to rebuild the rear hub on my Skylark and then took it out for a couple of mile check ride. Ride vintage?--Always! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Beautiful day in Dixie today. I took my Super Streamline to check out a car show then had to rebuild the rear hub on my Skylark and then took it out for a couple of mile check ride. Ride vintage?--Always! V/r Shawn




Awesome! When are we gonna see one of those beauties out this way Shawn??


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Awesome! When are we gonna see one of those beauties out this way Shawn??




Probably when my Lotto ticket hits Mike! By the time I pay for plane tickets, hotel, and rental car my cyclone Coaster rides are already costly enough without adding in the expense and hassle of shipping a couple of bikes out. Worth every penny though! If I lived out there I'd be on every ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Probably when my Lotto ticket hits Mike! By the time I pay for plane tickets, hotel, and rental car my cyclone Coaster rides are already costly enough without adding in the expense and hassle of shipping a couple of bikes out. Worth every penny though! If I lived out there I'd be on every ride. V/r Shawn




It's a $500 weekend on average for us too and we are 5 hours away. Gas $125 hotel $200 food, beer, LOL!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 30, 2013)

*Well ... I was @ Tour de Fat San Diego with 4000+ others on bikes ......*

I rode the 1935 "Copperking" Monark since it was closest to the door ..... Great turnout @ Tour de Fat San Diego with another great turnout of vintage bicycles there too ... unfortunately no pictures from the event - it must have been the beers in my hands ... good times .. Ride Vintage .... Frank


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 30, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Probably when my Lotto ticket hits Mike! By the time I pay for plane tickets, hotel, and rental car my cyclone Coaster rides are already costly enough without adding in the expense and hassle of shipping a couple of bikes out. Worth every penny though! If I lived out there I'd be on every ride. V/r Shawn




I agree that the expense and anxiety associated with shipping a bike out there make it a no go for me too, but the thing to do is to wait till you find a bike out that way that you need and then time it so that you take delivery when it coincides with the ride. Either that or just see if someone would lend you a bike.  If we had rides out here I would have plenty of bikes I could lend out.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 30, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> ... see if someone would lend you a bike.




I'm in! Usually have a spare bike or two. If in LA drop me a note.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Both times I went out CABErs were gracious enough to loan me bikes to ride. I also enjoy visiting my fellow collectors and seeing some extraordinary machines. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 30, 2013)

The whole family rode to the park/playground before dinner last night. My daughter rode her all original GT Performer


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Shelby*

Rode my 52A Shelby for its second ride. No pics but weather is perfect!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 30, 2013)

Roadies think my commuter is "vintage"- a 1984 Univega Land Rover Sport- but I don't think so.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 30, 2013)

I RODE THIS TODAY ON MAIN STREET MILPITAS,CA.. THERE USE TO BE 
GRASS ON THIS SPOT.


----------



## jeep44 (Oct 1, 2013)

The rains subsided a bit, and I rode my old Dayton around this evening.


----------



## npence (Oct 1, 2013)

This is the view I had tonight on my ride around town.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2013)

npence said:


> This is the view I had tonight on my ride around town.





Sweet!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 2, 2013)

That makes me wonder: What's the fastest anyone's ever gone on a prewar balloon tired bicycle?


----------



## okozzy (Oct 2, 2013)

*I've gone...*

40 mph.............



bikewhorder said:


> That makes me wonder: What's the fastest anyone's ever gone on a prewar balloon tired bicycle?


----------



## sgrace21 (Oct 2, 2013)

*I ride vintage everyday.*

My little girl learned how to pedal and keep straight. Now I cant keep her off her trike


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2013)

Took the Monark for a coffee and some reading earlier:


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2013)

*My 46 BFg badged dx.*

My current favorite. Just around the neiborhood.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 2, 2013)

*Most adorable picture*

That's the most adorable picture! A fond memory for the both of you.



sgrace21 said:


> My little girl learned how to pedal and keep straight. Now I cant keep her off her trike


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Seeing as how I am a federal employee currently furloughed I have all the time in the world to ride! Yesterday I took my '38 Airflo out and today was the B10Es turn. I'm thinking '46 2spd Autocycle tomorrow! I think Friday I may take the Robin out because it has a speedo on it. I'll be sure to take my camera so I can provide evidence if I go faster than Nate--big hill! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2013)

*Hey Shawn*

I'm glad you have more riding time, but sorry about the furlow!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2013)

*Also:*



57 spitfire said:


> I'm glad you have more riding time, but sorry about the furlow!




Thanks for your service for this great country of ours!:o


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 2, 2013)

No matter whether it is a bike or car I always ride vintage unique vehicles. Who likes to be ordinary? Ordinary sucks! I almost forgot when I walk I wear vintage leather jackets or vests (Buco, Aero, Avirex).


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> Thanks for your service for this great country of ours!:o




I enjoy the time but a paycheck is a pretty nice thing to have. Fortunately for me I'm single and don't have the obligations of some of my co-workers with kids in college, big mortgages, etc... We are just coming off six weeks of short paychecks due to the previous furlough and now this. I'll crank up some Ebay auctions and maybe thin the heard a little. I also have more time to work on resto projects so I may actually get ahead on some things. Regarding my service--I thank everyone that supports a service member. While a lot of people may not agree with why/where we are performing our missions I can tell you there were times when I was sitting in some $hit hole and a note from those back home or reading a story about a group state side helping troops sure made the situation a little more tolerable. So thanks to all Americans who support their service members regardless of your political or ideological leanings. Oh yea now lets get back to riding bikes! V/r Shawn (Army First Sergeant, Retired/current Department of Army Civilian)


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2013)

The pic shows just short of 30 mph but the Robin actually did hit 32 mph. That front tire REALLY needs to be trued! I'm thinking about hanging a repo Clipper speedo on my Super Streamline and go for it! V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Like Always!*

But...Today I Finally Rode My Original Crusty 46 Monark to Work!!!!!

It's Always Fun!!!!Like Being Freeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 4, 2013)

It was a beautiful day today on the Oregon coast. I road my Jetflow to work today.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 14, 2013)

Heading out on the test-vehicle for a coffee:


----------



## panelman (Oct 17, 2013)

Rode into work this morning. On my 40-41 Elgin custom.


----------



## RJWess (Nov 25, 2013)

*39 Colson*

Finally put tires on, and took it out for its maiden voyage. It rides great.


----------

